# Temp visa



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi can anyone help me out as im not familiar with the american immigration at all as it seems very confusing. I have been offered a job as a window cleaning in florida. Due i have any chance of obtaning maybe even a temporary workers visa. Can anyone explain how id go about this, if it is indeed possible to obtain. Though i dont expect to to able to take up the job.

any help would be greatly recieved


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

laurieflynn said:


> I have been offered a job as a window cleaning in florida. Due i have any chance of obtaning maybe even a temporary workers visa.


No

............................


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

A window cleaner isn't really a job that someone local can't do.....
Sorry I don't think you stand any chance of getting a work visa.


----------

